# Vallejo April 17 & 18



## Lordbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone selling at the Vallejo show? Bring your San Francisco druggists, apothecaries, pharmacies, homoepathics...I'll be there the 18th.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Mar 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have any of what your looking for, but I will be there also hunting for early western bitters.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Friday only for me. If it doesn't happen then, it ain't going to. HAR!


----------



## div2roty (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd like to get out that way sometime.  It seems that there are some nice sodas from Cal.  I have one from Vallejo with an eagle on it that I got from American Bottle Auctions.

 Sadly right now I don't have the funds for the flight, hotel, or food.  Maybe in a few years.


----------



## onekick1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be there on Friday & Saturday with a sales table. I have Western fifths and flasks for sale and San Francisco & Sacramento medicines & jakes for sale. See ya there!


----------



## Wilkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Rick, onekick, can you post a pic on your profile.  I will be looking for you at the Vallejo show, I'm interested in SF meds, Sac meds, and jakes.  mostly jakes though.  Also, if you have any "naval pharmacies" or USN bottles, I collect those too.  

Did you have a table set up at the Auburn show?  There was a table with a box full of Sacramento meds but whoever that was packed up early, I went back and everything was put away.  I had 200 bucks to spend that day too so whoever owned that table missed out.


----------



## onekick1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Wilkie,
 I will have several jakes and western meds. at Vallejo.  I did have a table at Auburn in the lower building but didn't bring any western meds to sell. I guess I should have. 
 Thanks for the interest.  Rick


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Luckily I have all the Western jakes I know of -- except for the Donald McMillan -- nothing fancy nearly all aqua examples.
 The Golden Gate show is nearly always a good 'un.  Anyone with any Mayfield, Calif. bottles please bring them if you want to sell them.


----------



## TROG (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,
 If anyone that goes to this show sees any U S POT LIDS(especially Wakelees with the coat of arms) for sale would be gratefull of a lead to the sellers if the lids are still unsold at the end of the show.

 Thankyou David


----------



## caldigs (Apr 3, 2009)

Lordbud, would you be interested in a 3" clear W.H. Wood ???


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

*Wood that be cylindrical*

I've seen one of those if it is round/cylindrical, either way sure I'd be interested in another example.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> Hey Rick, onekick, can you post a pic on your profile.Â  I will be looking for you at the Vallejo show, I'm interested in SF meds, Sac meds, and jakes.Â  mostly jakes though.Â  Also, if you have any "naval pharmacies" or USN bottles, I collect those too.Â
> Â
> Did you have a table set up at the Auburn show?Â  There was a table with a box full of Sacramento meds but whoever that was packed up early, I went back and everything was put away.Â  I had 200 bucks to spend that day too so whoever owned that table missed out.


 
 I sold a ton of Sac pharmacies, but didn't pack up early, Tim. Got some RARE Davisvilles, too. Need Sac dose glasses I do not have.

 Mike


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I must have missed yours Mike, unless you sold em before I got there.  I showed up an hour and 1/2 before the show ended.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 9, 2009)

An hour and a half before the show ended? You gotta get there on friday, man. The show is all but over by saturday noon.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> An hour and a half before the show ended? You gotta get there on friday, man. The show is all but over by saturday noon.


 I usually plan on the 2nd day for two reasons,  1: I get the sense that dealers are wanting to get rid of their stuff and are willing to sell stuff cheaper.  I always hear them complaining that they didn't sell enoupgh to pay for thier table.  I've gotten some killer deals.  2. I want to be there for the drawing, some day I will actually win!  
 I live close to Vallejo so maybe I'll go on Friday "and" Saturday this time around.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 9, 2009)

See ya there Tim.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 9, 2009)

You gonna have a table set up Don?


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Tim,
 I will have a 10x10 space,still trying to sell of the remainder of my inventory from my antique and collectibles shop.So as always I will have a little bit of everything. Don


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll be there on Saturday, early, and will look for Don and Rick's tables.  Say hi and maybe spend a little.  Maybe see you too Jason.  If anyone has Nevada bottles - I would be interested....Tim, give me a call when you have time - I have that amber USN bottle for you.  It's not going anywhere so no real hurry....See everyone at the show....Ron


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey All,

 Good to see they'll be some site members from here at the Show.

 I will be there both days to check out what's there. I'll bring along a few Sacramento druggists to sell.  PF McMorry/ JC Sepulveda etc

 See you there,
 Doug


----------



## Delta Digger (Apr 17, 2009)

norcal and i will be there early sat... see u all there


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Ryan, maybe I'll see you and Nick there.  Haven't heard from you or him, have you been doing any digging?  

 I'm planning on meeting Dabeel there tomorrow too.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 17, 2009)

For me, the show has come and gone. I bought a few, sold a few, and had a nice time.


----------

